# Endo Ablation w/ D&C



## rsrizzo (Oct 15, 2008)

Although it's not mentioned in the text, does the Ablation code 58353 include a D&C (58120)? If not, can they be coded seperately , and  would a modifier be required?  Thanks a lot


----------



## trose45116 (Oct 15, 2008)

can you post the op report


----------



## rsrizzo (Oct 16, 2008)

I am unable to post the op report. It clearly states that a D&C was done prior to ablation.  Several surgeons perform D&C prior to the ablation.  It has been questioned by our Billing Org. as to whether it is part of the ablation.
thanks!


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 16, 2008)

This scenario equates to taking a biopsy of a lesion, then subsequently fulgurating that same lesion. In that case, only the fulguration is coded.
In your scenario, only the endometrial ablation should be coded.

Karen Maloney, CPC 
Data Quality Specialist


----------



## mlccpc (Oct 17, 2008)

If there's nothing in the op note about a lesion or fulguration,and there is no part of the CPT description that says it includes a pre-op D&C, why would it be included?  Sorry, but I'm new to out patient Gyn coding


----------



## LODIWO (Oct 21, 2008)

*Ablation W/d & C*



rsrizzo said:


> Although it's not mentioned in the text, does the Ablation code 58353 include a D&C (58120)? If not, can they be coded seperately , and  would a modifier be required?  Thanks a lot


WHAT TYPE OF ABLATION ARE THEY DOING ?  ARE YOU CODING THE 
CORRECT ABLATION ?  TYPICALLY THE D & C IS INCLUDED. ESP. IF YOU
CHECK CCI EDITS, IT WILL TELL YOU THE D&C IS NOT ALLOWED
SEPARATELY.


----------



## imjsanderson (Oct 31, 2008)

CCI edits bundle 58120 with 58353, it is included.


----------

